

Google Docs now runs offline with Gears - bdfh42
http://ajaxian.com/archives/google-docs-now-runs-offline-with-gears

======
mattmaroon
Yeah, I've used gears (or tried to) with Google Reader many times since its
inception. It doesn't work. It is probably the worst product they've yet
invented.

------
prakash
Zoho did it a month before: [http://blogs.zoho.com/writer/zoho-writer-extends-
mobile-supp...](http://blogs.zoho.com/writer/zoho-writer-extends-mobile-
support-adds-offline-capability-for-windows-mobile-using-google-gears/)

